# Anonymous Cierto o Falso lo de facebook



## R-Mario (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, ja despues de haberme chutado las 3 paginas sobre la dicusion del plagio de enigmaelectronica y haberme quedado con las ganas de saber que paso, vague por internet y me tope con un video en youtube sobre el fin de facebook el 5 de noviembre, y luego de este grupo que se hace llamar Anonymous, mi pregunta que tan cierto es todo lo que se dice en internet acerca de este grupo, es cierto o pura falsedad, alguien conoce a alguien que participe activamente en ese grupo, a mi en lo personal me gustaria incluirme, ya basta de tanto rostro-libro o como se tradusca al español

A se me olvido y el grupo Akincilar que con ellos??


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 14, 2011)

Es cierto men.... y sólo porque quiero vengarme contra alguien.... en noviembre.... así soy de rencoroso.....



jajajaj son bromas.


Espérate a que se cumpla la fecha y sacas tus propias conclusiones. Y no te preocupes por Akincilar.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 14, 2011)

Pero no quiero esperar soy como los niños cuando les dices primero comes y luego dulces, jajaja ya me duelen los ojos de estar leyendo sobre las travesuras de estas mentes huyy sus videos me laten te provocan euforia!!! esperare.... pero en serio ya dejen de publicar el mas minimo detalle en las redes sociales "ya vieron el video del mono mario donde critica a facebook cuando habla sobre el tonto que publica diciendo que se compro un gorrito" jajaja ese me mata de risa


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 15, 2011)

Ojala se acabara pronto ese foco de desinformacion que solo trae problemas.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 15, 2011)

Cual??? facebook?? jejeje ya me dio sueño son las 12 de la noche tiempo de mexico y mañana empieza la semana


----------



## Imzas (Ago 15, 2011)

Creo que no, es como todos los rumores de internet, tal vez es solo para hacrlo pago o encontrar un modo de hacerlo rentable, oquizas un parón para arreglaar los baches y disminuir el trafico de alguna forma. XD.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2011)

en realidad estoy casi seguro de que no pueden hacer caer o cerrar la página definitivamente..

sólo van a enviar infinitas peticiones o ping al Ip y de esa manera dejarlo bloqueado...muy lento...

pero, si llega a ser cierto que lo van a cerrar...pues viví 22 años sin face...supongo que no he de morir


----------



## Imzas (Ago 15, 2011)

a hacer un backup de tus notas fotos etc, y correos electronicos importantes entonces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2011)

A ver , hotmail era gratuito hasta que le agregaron publicidad . . .  si me obligás a consumir tu publicidad , ya te estoy pagando  ¿queda claro?


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 15, 2011)

Pues  aver que pasa, ya mero que hacemos nuestra propia elite de electronicos, jejeje y amenzamos con difundir un circuito para poder ver HBO sin pagar jejejeje


----------



## Dano (Ago 16, 2011)

Es interesante el rumor que corre por internet, a mi me da lo mismo que den de baja facebook.

Por otra parte si es cierto lo que hizo el amigacho Mark vendiendo información sensible, estaría 100% de acuerdo que la den de baja, y metan preso al h*p de Zuckenberg o como se escriba.
La vida de las personas no son billetes...

Yo me enteré de todo esto por un amigo de 4chan, y si hay ruido en ese foro es porque algo grande puede venir.
Lo de Youtube es todo mentira, son particulares que se quieren hacer pasar por un Anonymous...

Por otra parte es bastante lógico hacer este tipo de anuncios con mucho tiempo, asi ese día tienen a millones de personas mirando su perfil apretando F5 cada 10 segundos para ver si se cae facebook o no.
Indirectamente crean una botnet...

La idea por lo que tengo entendido es dar de baja completamente la página, no se que estrategia utilizaran para penetrar, pero quedense tranquilos que si alguien pudiera penetrar los servidores de facebook ellos serían el grupo mas adecuado.

Igualmente no es por meter el dedito pero si todo esto sucede el 5 de noviembre me juego la cabeza que google tuvo algo que ver...

Saludos.

PD Remember remember the five of November... les suena conocido?


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 16, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> . . . PD Remember remember the five of November... les suena conocido?



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conspiración_de_la_pólvora

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noche_de_Guy_Fawkes


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 16, 2011)

Jajaja F5 cada 5 segundos, me leiste la mente, pero despues pense y si es solo una estrategia para que nosotros mismos nos comamos el ancho de banda de facebook ese dia y asi parezca que efectivamente tiraron facebook en fin...


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 16, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> . . . F5 cada 5 segundos . . .


 
Ese metodo no bloquearia al carelibro, los ataques se realizan con LOIC.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOIC


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

¿Entonces son falsos los videos anonymous de youtube? Pero si es verdad que atacaran el 5 de noviembre a facebook ¿no?

Y  si consiguen tirar la pagina de facebook ¿Que pasaria con nuestros datos, fotos, videos, todo lo que subimos al servidor? ¿Se borra? ¿Permanecerian en el servidor?


----------



## Dano (Ago 16, 2011)

Al final di con información un poco mas tangible, de una página mas seria. 

http://blog.segu-info.com.ar/2011/08/paren-de-mentir-anonymous-no-reconoce.html#axzz1VD56RN1x


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 16, 2011)

Me lleva, ya estaba preparando burlas para los amantes de facebook


----------



## moises95 (Ago 17, 2011)

Me da que tanto f5 el dia 5 de noviembre mas un pequeño ataque de anonymous se va con nada


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 22, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conspiración_de_la_pólvora
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noche_de_Guy_Fawkes


 me gustaria agregar a esa lista el 5 de noviembre de la pelicula "v de venganza" cuyo personaje principal como saben es el "ideal" por decirlo asi de este grupo, si recuerdan la pelicula el personaje dice que en ese dia sucedera una revolucion pues en ese dia le sucedio una tragedia y recalcan al menos 2 veces en la pelicula la especialidad de la fecha.

Se que no es algo relevante pero vale la pena saberlo .


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Al final di con información un poco mas tangible, de una página mas seria.
> 
> http://blog.segu-info.com.ar/2011/08/paren-de-mentir-anonymous-no-reconoce.html#axzz1VD56RN1x



Mmm, Muchos se quedarán con ganas de que se les quite ese "Vicio" malo


----------

